# demi oncle/demi beau-frère



## Minelli

Salve, 

vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha un'idea per tradurre le due espressioni *demi-beau-frère/demi-oncle*. Sono comuni in francese? Per quanto riguarda la prima ho pensato di renderla con "il marito della sorellastra", ma per la seconda sono un po' a corto di idee. 
Ogni suggerimento è più che apprezzato. (A quanto pare le espressioni ziastro e cognatastro non sono contemplate in italiano. E in francese? Si usano?)
Grazie 

Minelli


----------



## matoupaschat

Mai letto né sentito dire, ma si può capire. Diciamo che demi-oncle sarebbe forse accettabile. Comunque sarebbero appellativi della lingua orale. Credo che la tua sia la  soluzione migliore, "il marito della sorellastra" e sullo stesso modello "lo zio della sorellastra".
Ciao!

*Edit*: scusa, faccio confusione tra le lingue e voglio dire che in francese odierno si dice solo "le mari/l'oncle de ma demi-soeur", se stiamo parlando dello stesso legame di parentela...


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Minelli, ciao Matou,
A me sembra che il termine sorellastra, a differenza del francese _demi-soeur_, abbia spesso in italiano un’accezione negativa (le sorellastre di Cenerentola ). Io direi piuttosto il marito della mia mezza sorella oppure il marito della mia sorella di padre/di madre. Minelli, che ne pensi?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pernie,
Credi davvero che "il marito della mia sorellastra" possa essere capito come "il marito di mia sorella, quella brutta o cattiva", voglio dire nel contesto riportato...ehm, riportato in altri thread, anche altre sezioni?
Una cosa che volevo far notare, in fatto di ricerca nei dizionari online, è che spesso si trascura di cercare il suffisso, con una lineetta, per esempio -astro in Treccani 
Buona giornata


----------



## Pernie

Ciao Matou,
Più che far pensare a quella brutta e cattiva , mi pare sia un termine desueto che fa pensare alle favole (e qui in effetti c'è spesso una connotazione negativa) o ad un tempo lontano. Nell'italiano corrente sia scritto che orale mi sembra di trovare raramente i termini fratellastro, sorellastra o matrigna, patrigno e credo si usino piuttosto i termini sorella, mezza sorella, sorella di padre, e marito/compagno di mia madre.


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Pernie e ciao Matou
 Pernie a me "mezza sorella" suona un po' troppo francese, e credo sia un calco; mentre "sorella di padre/madre"  in italiano è usato ma credo più per esplicitare la relazione di parentela, voglio dire per spiegare "perché siamo sorellastre, chi è il genitore attraverso l quale si stabilisce la parentela", ma nel mio contesto una traduzione simile non ritengo si inserirebbe in maniera  _naturale_ nel testo, anche perché si evince dalla storia stessa com'è  che si è stabilito il legame di parentela.
Per quanto riguarda il suffisso -astro, ti ringrazio Matou! Anche io l ho  guardato ieri sera !
Grazie mille
Una domanda Matou: Ma in francese dire demi-oncle, o demi soeur ha o non ha una minima intrinseca accezione negativa? E se non ce l'ha come si esprime altrimenti?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pernie said:


> Ciao Matou,
> Più che far pensare a quella brutta e cattiva , mi pare sia un termine desueto che fa pensare alle favole (e qui in effetti c'è spesso una connotazione negativa) o ad un tempo lontano. Nell'italiano corrente sia scritto che orale mi sembra di trovare raramente i termini fratellastro, sorellastra o matrigna, patrigno e credo si usino piuttosto i termini sorella, mezza sorella, sorella di padre, e marito/compagno di mia madre.


Credo di non aver mai sentito in vita mia "mezza sorella", tuttavia concordo sul fatto che "sorellastra" abbia una connotazione negativa, anche se semanticamente ingiustificata.


> *sorellastra* s. f. [der. di sorella]. – Sorella unilaterale, da parte cioè di uno solo dei genitori.


----------



## matoupaschat

A me pare che tutto il libro, ambientato nell'Austria ottocentesca se ricordo bene, sul quale lavora Minelli, è scritto in un francese "délicieusement suranné", perfino regionale e arcaizzante. 
Grazie delle informazioni attualizzate  che ritengo interessantissime per regolarmi in futuro .


----------



## Pernie

Scusate, non avevo visto  le discussioni precedenti, se il testo è scritto in un francese "délicieusement suranné" credo che sorellastra vada benissimo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Minelli said:


> Una domanda Matou: Ma in francese dire demi-oncle, o demi soeur ha o non ha una minima intrinseca accezione negativa? E se non ce l'ha come si esprime altrimenti?


Mah... demi-oncle, tutti ti guarderebbero con gli occhi spalancati dall'incomprensione, chiedendosi quale dieta abbia fatto! Demi-soeur invece è del tutto normale.
Avevo fatto un "edit" al #5:


> Edit: scusa, faccio confusione tra le lingue e voglio dire che in francese odierno si dice solo "le mari/l'oncle de ma *demi-soeur*", se stiamo parlando dello stesso legame di parentela...


----------



## Minelli

Scusa se insisto, ma quindicome viene espressa l'accezione negativa dei termini che in italiano terminano in  -astro? *Demi-soeur* non ha un'accezione negativa?


----------



## matoupaschat

No, siamo educati , non si può con una sola parola, lo indica il tono o si deve aggiungere un'altra parola. "Ma demi-soeur" <=> "ma fichue/foutue/warn:salope de) demi-soeur".
PS Meno male che "demi-soeur" non sia negativo di per sé, con i tempi che corrono, ce ne sono sempre di più


----------



## Minelli

Grazie! Ora so come esprimermi in caso!!!


----------

